# Sourcing wood for small boxes



## tomcoleman (Nov 15, 2008)

I am newly retired, new to this forum and just getting started with my woodworking hobby. I have a table saw, brand new 14" Rikon band saw still in the box, oak park router table and spacer set, 2 routers and a variable thickness planer.

I want to learn to make high quality boxes. I purchased some 3/8" maple finished 4 sides and I was shocked with the price. I'm looking for suggestions as to how I get get some micro lumber at a reasonable price. I'll be visiting Chatabnooga for Thanksgiving and I thought I might buy some rough cut maple, cherry, oak whatever.

Assume that I buy some 2 inch thick planks that are air dried or kiln dried with the intention of re-sawing to 1/2 inch thickness. I don't have a jointer. Where do I start?

I think the first projects I'll tackle will be simple small boxes with box joints which I'll make using the Oak Park spacer jigs. Later I want to make boxes with mitered corners with contrasting splines.........I have seen the jigs for cutting spline slots on table saw but am unclear as to how I fabricate splines that are less then 1/8 inch thick

I would dearly appreciate some tips from experieimced woodworkers. I hope to be an active participant in this forum


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Tom,
Here is a good place to start looking for wood sources...
http://woodfinder.com/

If you don't have a hardwood supplier near you, check at Rockler or Woodcraft. They both should have a limited supply of local and exotics. If all else fails you can order from an online supplier.

I have a DVD that I bought at Woodcraft called "Basic Box Making" by Doug Stowe. It is an excellent tutorial on box building and Doug is a master at it. He shows all sorts of methods of joinery including the splined miter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

1/8" thick splines that's thin ,,you may want to pickup some 1/8" hard maple veneer stock then rip it on the band / scroll saw..
To put the slots in I would use one of the Dremel saw blades or a slit saw blade...you can get both from Grizzly.com

Lumber you may want to check out Wall , if you are going down south and just pickup some craft stock 3/8"/1/2" , etc.
Also think flooring, you can find some great stuff at HD/Lowes that's the best because it's flat and true .1/4" to 3/4" thick the norm..I just got some 1/2" Cherry fo a song ...

http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp
http://www.walllumber.com/thin.asp

=========


tomcoleman said:


> I am newly retired, new to this forum and just getting started with my woodworking hobby. I have a table saw, brand new 14" Rikon band saw still in the box, oak park router table and spacer set, 2 routers and a variable thickness planer.
> 
> I want to learn to make high quality boxes. I purchased some 3/8" maple finished 4 sides and I was shocked with the price. I'm looking for suggestions as to how I get get some micro lumber at a reasonable price. I'll be visiting Chatabnooga for Thanksgiving and I thought I might buy some rough cut maple, cherry, oak whatever.
> 
> ...


----------

